# My hockey team won their league



## Null (May 5, 2016)

Get fucked other guys


----------



## wet_butt (May 5, 2016)

@Null what league is this?


----------



## Null (May 5, 2016)

http://www.thesphl.com/view/thesphl


----------



## wet_butt (May 6, 2016)

Shit, dunno how I'd never heard of SPHL. GJ, Ice Flyers


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 6, 2016)

Cool -- congrats!


----------

